# Efren Reyes YouTube Vid! One Huge Ownage!



## AnitoKid (Jul 18, 2008)

For friends who may have missed these,

Here are YouTube videos featuring 
Efren Bata Reyes up against Japan's Kunihiko Takahashi!

The scene is the 20th US Open 9-Ball Championships
at the Holiday Inn in Chesapeake, Virginia.

The match is touted as one of the best ownage 
of Efren Reyes and his $13 pool cue!
And I kid you not!


Much thanks for looking, everyone!
Hope you enjoy the videos!

*
Link is here, friends!*


----------

